# IG vets with Las-pistols and chainswords..and a priest



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Now before you laugh let me explain. I have been thinking of running a IG list that is made up of assalut troops...yes, i said that. Now the reason is it goes with my fluff, which is a army of religious crusders. So i was wondering if IG vets led by a priest with Eviscerater, a sergeant with PW, and with las-pistols in a chimera would do anything at all in CC. Now they would be going up against Nids, Meq's and eldar, and i would soften up their target first with heavy weapons fire. 

So am i crazy or could this work? Would shotguns work better?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

The IGs best assault troops (and only ones really) are ogryn and rough riders. The CCS can also be geared up for bear if necessary. As far as shotguns go, they're only available for Veterans if I'm not mistaken. Another option would be to have a 50 man conscription blob with a Lord Commissar (and maybe some priests).

Edit; To get to your main question, yes you could run assault vets with shotguns and a priest with shotgun & chainsword. To make them real effective you'd want to have one of your HQ with an attack oriented command radius that provides bonuses. In other words Yarrick, Lord Commissar, and Straken.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are doing anything assaulty with guard i agree with the post above, but straken would be by far the best. I guess if you were really keen you could put strakan with kell and nork. Hideously expensive but the squad would hurt people. As well as give leadership and orders advantages.I have to admit i have yet to try an assaulty build for guard. I am more of a shooty person. Maybe a standard infantry blob with a commisar and a priest, along with straken's bonuses as long as he is near.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Taking Kell and Creed can give them Furious Charge. But at the end of the day, it's still 30 WS3 S4 attacks hitting on 4's = 15 hits, wounding on 4's = 7-8 wounds, saving on 3's = 3 wounds at most.

Then, you've got to remember that if they're moving across the battlefield in a Transport, they can't assault, and if they're walking, they'll get to the harlfway point, and then half an army will open fire.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

if it goes with your fluff, and its gonna be fun for you to use, then why hesitate, its not like guard are bad in close combat compared to other races, only when only compared to marines, and if they have carapace they'll survive longer.

delivering them would be the only hard part, as chimeras mean your gonna have to stand for a turn before charging, but as a counter charge unit they should be ok, hidden behind your main infantry platoons for a counter attack.


----------



## Death Korps Grenadier (Oct 13, 2010)

use creed not only can he give them furious charge with his big comand radius he can also give a chimera full of vets scout to get forward quicker


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> its not like guard are bad in close combat compared to other races, only when only compared to marines


Or Orks, Tyranids, Chaos:SM, Daemons... Necrons.

... shit, just about anyone other than Tau.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Imperious said:


> The IGs best assault troops (and only ones really) are ogryn and rough riders.


Ive never seen the point of riders. I wish GW had extended the rules including the use of xenos mounts. I mean if they don't get good results from their lances first turn, they aren't useful.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Ive never seen the point of riders. I wish GW had extended the rules including the use of xenos mounts. I mean if they don't get good results from their lances first turn, they aren't useful.


The point being that you can (potentially) trade a 50-odd point squad of Rough Riders for a 250-odd point squad of Terminators when they charge.

- especially useful if they're in combat and you can't shoot them -


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bishop5 said:


> Or Orks, Tyranids, Chaos:SM, Daemons... Necrons.
> 
> ... shit, just about anyone other than Tau.


there not that bad really VS orks, thanks to there low save, which balances things out a little, against tyranids as long as your attacking damaged units of gaunts your usually ok, chaos SM would be included in space marines, daemons...people still play daemons??, and ok necrons are still a little harder, but again who plays necrons?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A Guard player who isn't running veterans in Valks and Chimys?

You sir are one in a million.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> there not that bad really VS orks, thanks to there low save, which balances things out a little, against tyranids as long as your attacking damaged units of gaunts your usually ok, chaos SM would be included in space marines, daemons...people still play daemons??, and ok necrons are still a little harder, but again who plays necrons?


Hehehe..

I never look at a squad of IG and think; "yeah, they'll kick ass in assault, let's go"...

...Unless we're talking a 300 point blob with power weapons & furious charge, which I think was kinda the point of the thread...?

There are a few times that I think IG should be in combat, but mostly just to get butchered protecting an expensive tank for a turn, or baiting a CC unit to get shot up in your next turn.

At the end of the day, you can do whatever the hell you like with the Guard, just don't expect to win when you turn up with an Imperial Guard list made to assault (unless you're fighting Tau in which case you may well thrash them in CC, but good luck catching a Tau player that knows what they're doing)


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bishop5 said:


> Hehehe..
> 
> I never look at a squad of IG and think; "yeah, they'll kick ass in assault, let's go"...


I always do, guad can be good in combat due to numbers, and its helped by your opponents usually being cocky marine players who think 5 assault marines can take on the world.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Orochi said:


> A Guard player who isn't running veterans in Valks and Chimys?
> 
> You sir are one in a million.


Ive been told this a lot. I try to be differant :grin:

Thanks for the respones guys. I think i will take my Cardinal as a counts as straken or creed and a lord commisar iwth a body guard of ogryans, and i think ill use some conscripts as a meat shelid for my vets, or i might just give them chimeras and be careful were i disembark them. Thanks again guys 

I cant wait to hear the "WTF YOUR GUARD HAVE SWORDS! NOOB!" commants.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> I always do, guad can be good in combat due to numbers, and its helped by your opponents usually being cocky marine players who think 5 assault marines can take on the world.


Really? In my experience SMurf players are all aware how woefully inadequate their Assault Marines are. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cyklown said:


> Really? In my experience SMurf players are all aware how woefully inadequate their Assault Marines are. Live and learn, I guess.


its just an example, replace assault marines with whatever you like.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Khorne Beserkers?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bishop5 said:


> Khorne Beserkers?


why not, I'd charge them, be fun...oh crap I said the F word again.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

There shall be no fun here, boy. Serious game is serious.


----------



## Platton725 (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually, I'd say that the best assault unit in the IG list is the 50-man blob with 5 power weapons and commissar. Stubborn LD8 with reroll gives an approximate ~90% success rate every time, and 18 power weapons attacks + the ~30 attacks will do damage versus pretty much anything. Even charging Khorne berserkers, with Skull champion & PW will only do ~16 wounds on the charge (after saves), and then they will get stuck and ground down. 18 S3 PW attacks does 3 wounds on average to T4 units, and the guard attacks usually add up to 1 or 2 more. So 3-4 CC phases (depending in poor rolling) for 50 guards to completely clean up 10 zerkers (the probability that LD8 stubborn guards holds 3 CC phases versus zerkers is ~73%).

So skip vets, do the Big Blob of Doom unit instead. The Blob of course gets exponentially better with Straken nearby (not IN the unit though, then he can actually be hurt). Also, First, second rank fire with 50 guards is good stuff...

Just some food for thought for ya


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's Ld9 Stubborn with a commissar.

Problems with a blob of 50:

- comes in at 345 points + platoon command
- tough/annoying to move
- easy to get away from


----------



## Platton725 (Apr 19, 2010)

Misinterpreted the Summary Execution rules. My bad.

Yes, it's expensive, and yes it's easy to get away from. However, it's IG, and 50 men can cover a lot of ground, such a big footprint isn't easy to get away from, and most of the time you'll have to run into/past them anyway.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

This is a subject that I play with a lot, I have a Platoon that I've kitted out just for this purpose. The load out includes 4 squads with PW vet, PW Commisar, flamer, and a priest in every other squad. I group them in 20 man groups and put a sacrificial flamer squad in front of them to help make sure i get the charge, each group gets 16 PW attacks on the charge and the priest gives rerolls to hit. With a unit nearby to give furious charge i can pretty much wipe out a marine squad in one round of combat. The only thing i need to be careful of is to keep the PW's up front so i can make sure they get to hit, i usually keep the priest near the back so he can't get singled out if I think i might be able to get in a second charge.

An Orc playing friend of mine has dubbed them my Nob squad, he was not happy when i wiped out his Nobs in 2 rounds of CC.


----------

